# Sous Vide Chicken Breast with OldBay



## xray (Mar 8, 2017)

Well I finally got to try some chicken breasts SV style.  The texture and juiciness was amazing. The breasts were bonleless skinless so they're very easy to dry out using traditional methods. 

Out of the cuts of beef that I SV'ed so far, the chicken has really benefited the most. 

Seasoned with OldBay 












IMG_0090.JPG



__ xray
__ Mar 8, 2017






Vacuum sealed with butter












IMG_0092.JPG



__ xray
__ Mar 8, 2017






The chicken was set at 150 degrees for 1 hour and 20 minutes. After I took them out of the water bath, they were quickly seared on my grill, although I didn't think it was necessary, I figured I'd spruce up the texture for the wife.  

Here's the dinner plate, the chicken was fork tender.  The wife approved!












IMG_0097.JPG



__ xray
__ Mar 8, 2017






The old bay with chicken was good, just a little bland.  I felt like it was missing something, maybe a pan sauce would have helped....but with the chicken being perfectly cooked, I didn't mind at all.

Now I just need to make more for chicken salad, no more canned chicken lol!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice doo on the chicken....


----------



## gnatboy911 (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice work!  I also thought chicken breasts turned out very well.  I put some butter, garlic, white wine, and capers in the bag.  Then, after the cook I pull the chicken out, and make a quick pan sauce from whats in the bag.  I usually will squeeze in some lemon juice also.


----------



## xray (Mar 9, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Nice doo on the chicken....   Thumbs Up



Thanks Dave! 



gnatboy911 said:


> Nice work!  I also thought chicken breasts turned out very well.  I put some butter, garlic, white wine, and capers in the bag.  Then, after the cook I pull the chicken out, and make a quick pan sauce from whats in the bag.  I usually will squeeze in some lemon juice also.



Thank you Gnat! The SV really shines with chicken breasts.  Your recipe sounds good, like a SV chicken piccata.

When I pulled the chicken out of the bag, I thought about adding some Dijon mustard and white wine to the juices. I figured that would make a good mustard sauce with the old bay and butter.


----------

